# Star moss? WHAT THE HECK?!?!?!



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I just discovered what appears to be star moss growing in my backyard. :shock: I've read that it's a terrestrial moss, but I've also heard of some people keeping it successfully in an aquarium. Could you verify that this _is_ star moss for me, and if you think it's worth experimenting with keeping it aquatically, just for fun? (The property I live on has been certified organic for 7 years, so no worries on pesticides). I wouldn't plan on keeping it in any populated tanks, (yet) just a kritter keeper or something. 

*
Aquatic magic's picture of star moss, and others from the internet. (sorry for the drastically different sizes, but they're the best ones I could find) *





































*Pictures of the stuff in my yard:*
It's growing in a damp, rocky spot. (I am in western Washington, so it's pretty wet here)









































Thanks, ~Saphira


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

that close up definitely looks like star moss! I would emerge it for a couple of weeks in a tupperware dish or something that you dont have any of your fish in to see how it does, and if it does okay emerged then try submerged and see what happens.
I'd definitely be interested to find out!


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've heard a lot of horror stories about star moss dying in tanks, so I'd recommend running your experiment in an uninhabited tank. It takes awhile to die, but I don't believe I've heard of anyone successfully getting it to grow underwater. Be sure to let us know if you have any luck with it, it's a pretty moss and I'd love to keep it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Why not! You have a lot to experiment with!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Star moss is not an aquatic moss - it may "survive" for a little while but it won't grow and it will eventually die and rot.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone needs to figure out how to make this successfully submergable. I'd love to have this in my tank.
*o*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Star moss is non aquatic. there was a guy who spent an entire year tring to covert it to submersed. it died in the end anyway...I get those in my garden too


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

As soon as it starts to die replace it. Looks like you have a ton in your yard.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont think it's a fully aquatic plant, but could be semi-aquatic. I think I saw a video where someone had it fixed round rocks that basically held up a DIY waterfall into his cichlid tank. it looks pretty too. I'd definitely want to experiment with it as only a top decoration (like on a sponge in the filter sort of deal) in an uninhabited tank first.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

My lfs has it set up in a similar waterfall situation....... been up for 2 years now and growing strong!


----------

